# My Flats boat is Cursed



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought this boat in April from a Widow in Naples FL. Her husband Joe died 4 years ago and it was his boat that he bought new. It is a '97 OffShore Flats Boat. I could not do a water test cause the trailer had no lights and the axel was so rusted it would have broke. I had to have the Trailer rebuilt. New axel, hubs, wheels and wiring. this was all done in Naples as I was back home in GA. I had to go back to FL to pick it up with the new trailer.









I had to put it in the shop to get some wiring done because it had sat for 4 years under a carport with a cover on it. Lots of mold that I got out with some bleach. 

I had checked the DT150 Suzuki out in Naples and my mechanic started it and it sounded great so me and my buddy took it to a lake to see how it runs. As I gave it some gas to get on plane it started coughing and sputtering, A hole in the cylinder head was the problem. I could rebuild it or buy a used 140 for less than a rebuild. So I took the boat to Tallahassee to pick up the 140 and leave the 150 in trade to have the 140 put on and have it sea worthy. All I got was the engine hung but nothing connected. I brought it back home and my mechanic did $1,700 worth of work on it. I kept smelling gas and found the 39 gal aluminum tank was leaking and corroded. I tired to clean it out and bought a new tank to replace the old one. 

Some one who I will call J called and wanted to buy my Bass Boat that I have been trying to sell for 6 months. He said he was a boat mechanic with 25 years in fiberglass fabrication and a Suzuki Authorized Dealer and would trade his services for my Bass Boat. What A Deal, Just what I need. He offered a cap off tank replacement. I wrote up a Bill of Sale that said it would be a no money changing hands deal. After he got the boat apart and cut a hole in the floor








He called to say I owed him $5,000 when I refused and told him to look at the Bill of Sale he impounded my boat without the engine after puttting back together with 4 screws. I had to pay $365 to my boat back with out the engine or jack plate. After Lawyers got involved I have my Engine and Jack plate back but no Keys. J says he doesn't have them even though I handed them to him when I delivered the boat. Now I have the boat Jack plate and poling platform at my house and my Engine is at my Mechanics not J. So I have a boat that the cap is just sitting on the hull and not connected No engine on it or jack plate or push pole platform. Convinced of the Cruse Yet. Old Joe is laughing. So now I am going all in on a restore. I pulled the old live well pumps off today and have 2 1200 GPH to put on. I will have to fabricate a place for the new aluminum tank and repair the floor in the front hatch. I put 2 new solenoids on the jack plate pump. I am going to take it to my good mechanic to put the engine back on next week :'(


I have a good Idea to call the Widow and ask her to say a Novena to take off the Curse :'(


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.. I just chipped a nail this afternoon taking the cover off of my ETEC to check the oil level..

Sorry man, couldn't resist. Great story.. and sorry it's at your expense. This stuff happens to us all some time during our life. Don't give up. Dig in and find out how to make lemonaide out of the lemons.

.. and remember this grasshopper.. Don't bother going back to the widow to have the curse lifted. You already have the power around and within you. Live long and prosper. There's lots of fish to be caught.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That sucks. Somehow my life seems better after reading that. Ugh.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Drop that thing off at Glasser shop with an open checkbook. I can guarantee that curse will be gone


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

try golf.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

After busting my hands taking off the 2 '97 live well pumps I found out the ones I bought to replace are 3/4 and I need 1/2. The curse continues.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If I were you I'd kill a few chickens, get a human skull and bones, some candles and build a Santeria shrine near the boat....that thing has got some bad juju.

I think removing the cap will free the evil spirits that dwelled within. As far a the dirtbag that took your bass boat and screwed you over, a baseball bat to the front of the knees is appropriate payback.

Hang in there brother....it can only get better!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 2 new livewell pumps, tsunami 1200 gph. The intake and out put are 1 1/8 and I need them to be 3/4 to fit the fittings and hoses. Do anyone know were I can get the parts to do this. The curse continues


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You've never done anything remotely close to this, have you permitchaser?

You need new pumps. Down sizing the hoses will only cause problems and short pump life.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gramps is right, you should return those and buy the Tsunami 500gph pumps that have the 3/4" fittings, if you insist on keeping the 3/4" gear.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

You need to rename the boat. First, you need to dename it properly before you restore it.

http://caribbean-pirates.com/naming_and_denaming_a_ship.php

After restoration, go through the instructions in the link above verbatim to name the ship properly.

If done correctly you should be alright.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There is no such thing as Karma, Curse, or Superstition. There is Good planning and there is Poor planning.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^
Gunna have to disagree
Some boats just have bad mojo. 
Like getting backed into by the fork lift at the marina after just spending $8000k to paint the motors white the previous week. 2 days before a planned week long vacation to the bahamas..
Shit happens, sometimes completely out of the owner/operator/mechanics hands. And sometimes its repeatedly


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

This mentality is a large part of my current job, so I am not trying to be a smart ass or give you a hard time. 

Before you do anyting you should stop and ask whats the worst that could happen and then take steps to mitigate the risk. ie. Whats the worst that could happen when I take my boat in for maintenance 2 weeks before a big trip? The answer would be repairs could take longer than expected and I dont get my boat back. The mitigation would be bring boat in 4 weeks earlier to give contingency time.

Technically your example is poor planning. Karma was not driving the forklift.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wasn't in for maintenence..
He stays on the rack in the marina. Lol
I understand where your coming from, and hate it when clients call on thursday and do the whole "I need it by saturday for my bahamas family blah blah"
Sometimes things are out of our control.

What's your buisness?
Are you one of them statistic-ologists? ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the support...I guess. Pictures coming soon of the rebuild as soon as my job is done this week. I am working as a merchandiser in a grocery store... In the hood. I saw a news story this evening that there was a shooting at a gas station down the street. I am working this job to help pay for fishing and boat repairs


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is the skiff insured?  If so, bring to job *"in da hood"*, leave trailer unlocked and un-coupled from truck and let the "natives" have at it.  Spend insurance $ on new Glide or Beavertail micro.  Post in bragging section and get lots of congratulations from the haters!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

The hull design looks classic, clearly designed to fish moderately shallow water and still get you through a windy day on the bay or near shore.  I hope the new attempt at the re-build goes well this time.  Post pictures.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> The hull design looks classic, clearly designed to fish moderately shallow water and still get you through a windy day on the bay or near shore.  I hope the new attempt at the re-build goes well this time.  Post pictures.


Thanks for your positive statement. I love this boat even though it may be cursed. Can't wait to see what she can do :


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree with all about waiting for your boat to be fixed. I called my mechanic and was told I had 5 boats in front of mine. Well that's OK I can do some things to my boat that doesn't need a mechanic. I took all the rotten hose and clamps out of the bilge that were for the live well supply. I bought 11 ft. of replacement hose and 10 SS clamps. I will wait to talk to my mechanic before I start cutting the tubing. We have to decide which pump to use that will fit the ID 3/4 tubing. I am going to let him put the engine on and connect it up. I'll put on the jack plate before I take it to him and if he doesn't nee the cap taken off I will start the process of putting that on. the rub rail installation will be a bear cause no its cold in GA. I will post a picture of how it looks now this weekend :-X


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you get the new tank installed? Supply, fill, and vent lines ran? Sender wiring ran?

Don't go putting that cap back together too quickly! ;D

No need to put on the rub rail yet, that can be one of the last items installed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Don't go putting that cap back together too quickly!


Agree - you need to give ample time for all of the evil spirits to come out!!!


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

> > Don't go putting that cap back together too quickly!
> 
> 
> Agree - you need to give ample time for all of the evil spirits to come out!!!


LOL. Well thanks for reminding us how many things can go wrong on a boat and sometimes a boat sitting can be worse than one used up. HANG IN THERE! It's a good looking boat and after all this it will be back to "normal" boat issues... :


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

hope this works  The first picture is on the boat as it came back for the impound Except I out the Jack Plate on today.  Next picture from front show the piece of the floor with the port hole.  The hole in the floor of my front hatch is were the new tank will go notice all the wires that have to be put back in order.  I should have the motor back on this week and then I will screw the cap down and put on the rub rail. then the gas tank and the push pole platform


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am thinking on swinging a dead squirrel over the boat to break the curse. I know it's suppose to be a chicken but I have plenty of squirrels ;D


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Cutrunner,
I am an engineer at an Oil Refinery.    A place where big explosions occour when people make mistakes.     We get it pounded into our heads from day one to look at every concievable outcome before making a decision.   

"Lets just try it and see how it works"  will get you fired as fast as looking at inappropriate stuff on your computer


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

that is an interesting outlook and I agree the it. I have had such bad luck with this boat I am asking for advise from professionals


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> hope this works  The first picture is on the boat as it came back for the impound Except I out the Jack Plate on today.  Next picture from front show the piece of the floor with the port hole.  The hole in the floor of my front hatch is were the new tank will go notice all the wires that have to be put back in order.  I should have the motor back on this week and then I will screw the cap down and put on the rub rail. then the gas tank and the push pole platform


I think your left tennis shoe might be cursed too. That is a pretty big hole in it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Cutrunner,
> I am an engineer at an Oil Refinery.    A place where big explosions occour when people make mistakes.     We get it pounded into our heads from day one to look at every concievable outcome before making a decision.
> 
> "Lets just try it and see how it works"  will get you fired as fast as looking at inappropriate stuff on your computer


Gotcha.
For about 5 years I landed a sweet job (before I started doing the boat thing) working at the nuclear power plant here on the island. So I know exactly where your coming from now.
It took a supervisor to watch another supervisor to watch a foreman to watch a worker do something lol all the while someone else was watching from their desk over the camera system


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > hope this works  The first picture is on the boat as it came back for the impound Except I out the Jack Plate on today.  Next picture from front show the piece of the floor with the port hole.  The hole in the floor of my front hatch is were the new tank will go notice all the wires that have to be put back in order.  I should have the motor back on this week and then I will screw the cap down and put on the rub rail. then the gas tank and the push pole platform
> 
> 
> I think your left tennis shoe might be cursed too.  That is a pretty big hole in it.


 yea I use them in the yard or working on the boat. The hole got there after my toe surgery cause I needed some room. Ugly but comfortable :'(


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I spent the afternoon working on the boat. First I secured the seats and front hatch lid with new SS screws. Then I got upside down In that hole you see from the post above and cut the foam to try to fit the new gas tank. I got it in but I may have to cut some more in order to fit the supply hose


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I started installing the Rub Rail yesterday. Since it is rubber and it cold here it has been a pain. Today the morning temp in GA was 32. Later I will take my wife's hair dryer out there to see if I can get it to fit. If anyone has experience with installing a Rub Rail I would apriciate some help


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The hair dryer works but I also find a recyle bin or something big and fill it full of boiling hot water. Set the rub rail in that then start unrolling as you install


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Cut is right but I'd use your turkey fryer (with water not oil ;D).If that is not big enough use a small metal trash can (Lowes)... you might need some gloves . Keep the rail in the hot water and work your way around the boat...sounds good in theory [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I used a hair dryer for the first part the is screwed on now the inner portion has to be either pounded in or slide it in. I have know idea. My plan is to put it in hot water and use a rubber hammer to put it on


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

You got it Permit ...rubber mallet is the way to go , In cold weather you will definitely need to put it in warm water ...also try pinching it and hammering it as you go (inch by inch) . The warm water may make it soft enough to pinch and push in ,just try not to stretch it while putting it in 'cause over time it will shrink back to it's normal lenght unless you put some small screws in the ends .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> You got it Permit ...rubber mallet is the way to go , In cold weather you will definitely need to put it in warm water ...also try pinching it and hammering it as you go (inch by inch) . The warm water may make it soft enough to pinch and push in ,just try not to stretch it while putting it in 'cause over time it will shrink back to it's normal lenght unless you put some small screws in the ends .


Thanks man yep it has screw holes in the ends and I am going to put it in my 40 gal tub with hot water. Pinch and hammer. The base took several hours with the hair dryer I would heat an area then pull to line up the screws and damn it all fit. Now for the fun with the insert :-X


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally got the rub rail on, both pieces. Since it is colder than normal here I GA leaving in the sun to soften did not work and it was hard as a rock. A hair dryer on high did the trick. The inner portion that is attached with screws had to be heated and pulled to line up the holes ( I forgot to mention it is made of rubber) Then the inner portion that has to be pinched to get the top and bottom grove to mesh with the base, my thumb is soar. The inner piece came out 1 inch to long. I have not cut it to match yet cause it is going down in the 20s tonight and it may shrink back. I worked till dark so I will post photos tomorrow


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

to insert into the track you will need 

squeeze clamps
rubber malet


insert the top portion into the track and while standing with your back to the rail squeeze the bottom with your fingers "you will get tired and take a break" in go a foot or two and pound with a rubber hammer to seat it in. then pull it tight "forward" to where your working to stretch it, place clamp so it doesnt remove from previous insertion. repeat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I heated it with the hair dryer then put the bottom in first then pushed the top in with my thumb. I also used a hammer to make sure it was tight. My thumb still is tender :-X I am going to work on the gas tank and wood strut replacement tomorrow. Waiting for my mechanic to make room inside to install the motor


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like you're slowly exorcising the demons!

Post some pics of the progress.............


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what my boat looked like when I got it back from the impound










Here is a shot no Jack plate or rub rail










First part of rub rail that is in stalled with ss screws










The inner portion of the rub rail that has to be pinched and punched to get it in

The Jack Plate is a Flats Jack form Bob's Machine.  It is a '97 and still works great.  I really like working with Bob's they are friendly and parts are reasonable.  A new switch for the console was $18 and two solenoids were $15 ea. It is set back 6" and will rise 6"

I finally found a 7" Velcro sanding disk which allowed me to sand the underside of the push pole platform top.  It was peeling and my old sander did not budge it. My new buffer sander did the job. It is ready for painting but it's  going to be 28 degrees tomorrow in GA so I may have to wait.  I'll send pictures of the work


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I finished to top of my poling platform. Underneath the top was peeling gelcoat. I sanded down to the fiberglass in some spots and put 3 coats of primer on followed by a coat of stipple paint

Today I finished the tubing for the 4 livewells ready to install new pumps. I still need to secure the gas tank and fiberglass the hatch floor in...the curse continues ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

4 livewells 
My kinda boat


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Cut two on each side of the platform and two under the seats. I will probably use the big one under the seat as a fish box, the two in the back for bait and the other under the seat as a live well. It is rigged with a aerator as the two in the back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Cut two on each side of the platform and two under the seats. I will probably use the big one under the seat as a fish box, the two in the back for bait and the other under the seat as a live well. It is rigged with a aerator as the two in the back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Picking up my boat from my mechanic this week. Had the engine installed and replaced the live well pumps for my 4 live wells also fixed the bilge pump and depth/fish finder 
I will need to hook up the gas tank and fiberglass the hole in my front hatch floor. I'll post pictures of the progress when I get it back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The curse continues. I need the fuel lines run according to USCG rules. That means my mechanic needs to do it. Now he's saying he is 3 weeks out with business. This may be a curse or I am just impatient. I have had this boat since June and I still have not had it on the water with the new motor. I got the gas tank in and all I need is the fuel lines to do a water test.

While I am waiting I have install the wood T brace with Cypress to support the floor of the front hatch, which now has a big hole in it. I am then going the resin and mat the T brace but can't put the floor in till the fuel lines are installed :-/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Run that sucker on a red portable tank


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I know you've had the thread going for awhile Permit. And it's already been noted and your well aware now of how bartering stinks. Almost ever barter deal I've dealt with has turned out like this. Props to you for sticking with it. Soon enough you'll be out catching fish! Hope the fuel lines get done soon! We want to see fishy pictures in the "what you caught" thread!

Andy


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> The curse continues. I need the fuel lines run according to USCG rules. That means my mechanic needs to do it.


First off, what USCG rules are you speaking of? Look them up and do the work yourself. Pulling fuel lines is not that big of a deal, unless you just can't fit in the hatch where ya need to go!  ;D

Seriously though, do your research and complete the work yourself. If you have any questions ask us. Either we know or can find out for ya.

Get this summabeach finished!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > The curse continues. I need the fuel lines run according to USCG rules. That means my mechanic needs to do it.
> 
> 
> Get this summabeach finished!


Pot, meet kettle ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Gramps What kind of Fuel hose do I need to be Coast Guard compliant


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Thanks Gramps What kind of Fuel hose do I need to be Coast Guard compliant


West Marine sells them all just pick the size you need by what fits the tank.. Do it yourself measure the amount you need + some extra for bends or what not get in there and get er done. Save yourself some money too


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure where your concern of "Coast Guard Compliant" is coming from but look for A1 fuel line that is Fire/Alcohol resistant. Check the fitting size on the tank, primer bulb, and fuel/water separator to ensure you get the correct size.

Don't forget the hose clamps!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nmma compliant is, the proper hose, every end properly double hose clamped, and a loop in the vent line.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It says 3/8 on the hose so I guess that is the inside diameter. My mechanic has some so I can buy it from him. I ordered a replacement for the 1 1/2 IO fuel fill hose and it will be in next week. I also purchased a fill cap and tube that fits on the hull and attaches to the full hose. The one on the boat has a stripped thread on the cap

I want to thank everyone for all the advise

It will be 20 degrees here tonight so I am going to wait till it warms up to do more work on it. I still have to sand all the under sides of the lids to storage and live wells (4). The hull and lids are hand laid but the gel on the lids is pealing so I have to fix it. I have already done the underside of the push pole platform so the under bench seat lids are next


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I received a new 1 1/2" fill hose and a fuel cap assembly. So I put the hose in trough the hole on the front hatch floor busting my hand up. I hose clamped it to the cap assembly. This took some time and energy so I decided to resin and mat the T brace. After I covered the wood with resin I put mat on all the points were the wood butted against each. This was the first time I've done this with resin and mat so it's a learning experience.  I post a picture soon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Got the boat back from my mechanic and he put all new fuel lines to include the fill hose and fuel sending unit for the gas gauge. Also I gave him a fuel cap assembly that's made out of some kind of hard plastic that way I won't have to worry about it corroding pictures coming soon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My boat is about 90% done took it to NC near Cape Fear and it worked very well. Coming out of the Intercostal and crossing the Cape Fear Rive there was wind and a 1 ft chop. The boat ran very smooth and dry. Poled it on a flat and was surprised how skinny it got and how easy it was to pole. I still have a reverse cable that lets me go in reverse sometimes and then not. I need a new prop because the one I have on it is too small. I am waiting for a 13x17

I'll post pictures soon


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What prop is on it right now? 

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

On my DF140 there is a SS Yamaha 17K. It goes 30 mph at 6,000 rpm. The aluminum prop that came with it was a 14x17 and it did 40+ mph at 5,000 rpm. So posters on here said to get a 13x17. I don't know what diameter there is on the 17K


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

So with the 14x17 it would only turn 5000 Rpms at wide open throttle? Or it just went 40+ at 5k Rpms?

I just have a hard time believing that 140 won't spend a 13 X 19 prop. 

Are the Suzuki prop shaft the same spline as Yamaha?

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My mechanic said it was a Yamaha and it says 17K on the prop that's all I know. Yes it was wide open with the 14x17 aluminum. I touched the up on the Jack Plat while going 5,000 rpm and the boat just about jumped out of my hands so I know with the right prop it will go faster. But at 40 standing at the helm is a little scary


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

If the spline is the same I have a spare 13x19 3 blade I could ship you and you try out if the 13x17 doesn't work. 

What hole is your motor mounted. Sorry for all the questions, but something seems odd. Especially since the zuke has a lower gear ratio than any other in it's HP range. 

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Andy
Thanks for the help. I should know tomorrow when and if I'll get the 13x17. My mechanic friend has my Suzuki DT150 prop in Fl that he will trade for another stainless. I can't remember what size it is but it won't fit my 4 stroke


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool, let us know!


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW!!!
First thing first, congrats on getting the curse lifted. I've never owned a flats boat but am deeply in love with the skinny water. I, also am working a job that will enable me to make a skiff purchase in the next 7 months. After reading your experience I'm almost reluctant to make a used purchase. 
I'm going to make darn sure I take a skinny boat guru with me and I'm going to try to get wet in every boat I have an interest in. 
Thanks, sorry for your mishap I'm sure you have gained more knowledge in eight months than most get in a life time.
Keep the faith and good fishing to you.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thought I would post some picture of my almost finished restore of the cursed boat





























While I used it in NC I took a picture of lightning off my daughters front porch


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The curse continues. My mechanic just finished rebuilding the lower unit. It would not go into reverse and needed to be rebuilt. I have a leak that I beleive is from the through hull high speed livewell pickups. The hull is solid so that's all it could be. More to come


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> You need to rename the boat. First, you need to dename it properly before you restore it.
> 
> http://caribbean-pirates.com/naming_and_denaming_a_ship.php
> 
> ...


That's insufficient- to rename a boat and ward off the bad juju you've got to have a virgin pee in the bilge.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Only virgin i know is my Bird Dog and I am not sure about her so I guess I'll keep looking


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The curse continues. I had to buy a IAC valve. Seems the rpms are to high to allow it to go I to reverse. 

I'll let you know if that works
I am changing the TM to 24v for 12


----------



## Flyguide7 (Dec 31, 2014)

A few years ago I bought a 21 Shamrock cc my mechanic warned me that the boat was cursed. When I asked him to look it over and he said it was in good shape in issues but it's still cursed. I took it out on a maiden run late on a weekday evening. The alternator when bad and I was stranded in Pensacola bay and had to call Sea Tow. A couple of months later the starter wn bad. I took to the parts store got a new one. I installed it it fired and backfired then would not turnover. I thought the battery was bad so I but it on the charger and came back the next day. Still would not turnover at all. Pulled a plug and the cylinder was full of rusty seawater and the piston seized to the cylinder wall. Took it to the engine shop and replaced the engine with a new one with a new closed loop cooling system. After three careful breakin trips the motor was loosing power. I took it back and that engine was bad. The engine was replaced and I sold the rig. My mechanic was right. I sold the boat for about half of what I paid for it, not including the 6 k I invested. Brutal lesson.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

My skiff was 20 years old when I found it, dirty, faded gelcoat, hammered outboard. I cleaned it, buffed it out, put a brand new outboard on it and replaced all of the wiring and switches. I have had it on the water almost once a week for the last 17 months and it has performed admirably. Sometimes you create your own luck.


----------

